# Eisbruggjoch, Nevesjoch, Gsieser Törl



## MTBMax (5. August 2004)

Servus,

habe mir mal eine Route ausgeheckt, die mich auf der Karte schon lange reizt. Irgendwie vom Brenner aus nach Osten, möglichst nah am Hauptkamm entlang.

Schlüsseljoch und Pfunderer Joch kenne ich, dann geht's aber los:

-> Ist es sinnvoll mit dem Rad vom Pfunderer Tal zum Eisbruggjoch (Edelrauthütte) raufzurödeln?

runter zum Nevesstausee,

-> rauf zum Nevesjoch, sinnvoll?

Was Tragestrecken angeht bin ich sehr schmerzfrei, nur alles tragen sollte nicht sein.

Weiter über Ochsenlenke und Klammljoch.

Jetzt reicht's erst mal mit dem Ostwärtsgefahre, ab nach Süden. Den Staller Sattel möchte ich nicht unbedingt fahren, da Asphalt.

-> Kommt man über's Gsieser Törl? (evtl. Einstieg auf halber Höhe von der Auffahrt zum Staller Sattel aus?)

Die Gegend wird hier wenig diskutiert, auch in die einschlägige Transalpliteratur hat sie noch keinen Einschlag gefunden. Aber nach meiner Meinung müsste da doch ordentlich was gehen.

Vielen Dank und
Grüße,
Max

PS: Vielleicht fahre ich auch eine Runde von Bruneck aus. Dann würde ich am Neves-Stausee in die Strecke einsteigen. Kommt man da vom Pustertal aus rüber? Habe meine Karten nicht im Büro (Muss ich mal ändern.). In der Karte stand da was von:

-> "großen Tor" und "kleinen Tor"?


----------



## MTBMax (6. August 2004)

Kennt sich da wirklich keiner aus?

Dann wird's wohl mal Zeit, dass ich eine Expedition starte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## univega2001 (6. August 2004)

Hallo MTBMax,

sind vor zwei Jahren von den Krimmler Tauern über die Ochsenlenke dann Kamml Joch und anschließend über das Gsieser Törl Richtung Toblach gefahren. Zu den Krimmler Tauern brauch ich ja wohl nichts zu sagen, die Weg ist ja wohl bekannt.
zur Ochesenlenke:Vom Ahrntal kommend, für Biker mit Kondition und Fahrtechnik bergauf sehr viel fahrbar, bergab alles. 
Kamml Joch: unbefestigter Fahrweg, also alles fahrbar.
Gsieser Törl: Wir sind über die Blindis Alm gefahren, ca 1 Std bergauf schieben, bergab fahrbar.


Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir weiter helfen.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Thorsten19 (7. August 2004)

Hallo Maxl,
letzte Woche bin ich in der Gegend unterwegs gewesen. Ganz konkret ist die Ochsenlenke ein Traum, bergauf viel fahrbar und bergab tatsächlich alles, Klammljoch ist viel los und über's Gsieser Törl ist ebenfalls kein Problem: wie oben beschrieben bin auch ich über die Stallealpe den Fahrweg bis Abzweig Jägersteig und über die ganz idyllisch gelegene Blindisalm auf dem Passweg gequert. Von dort sind's dann noch 30 Minuten gut zu schieben. Abfahrt bis auf 5 Minuten durchgängig befahrbar, also ein recht gute Alternative!   Nevesjoch ist ebenfalls ein prima Übergang, bin ich schon in beide Richtungen gefahren. Edelrauthütte kenne ich nicht per MTB, war vor 10 Jahre das letzte Mal zum Bergsteigen dort, scheint nicht befahrbar zu sein, viele Steinblöcke. Das gleiche gilt für den 8km langen Höhenweg zur Chemnitzer Hütte. Davon solllen nur 500m fahrbar sein.   
Wenn Dich der nähere Bergkreis dort mehr interessiert: Hörndljoch, Hundkehljoch und Hinteres Umbaltörl (habe schon einmal einen Tourenbericht hier herein gestellt!) sind auch alle mehr oder weniger gut machbar , Grüblscharte von Gsies ins Antholz ist auch okay.
Viel Spaß. Im Moment wimmelt es dort in der Gegend von italienischen Picknickurlaubern, aber ab 20.08. laesst das schlagartig nach...;-)!
Thorsten

===============================
www.thorsten-ziegler.de


----------



## MTBMax (9. August 2004)

Herzlichen Dank!!!!!

Max


----------



## Thorsten19 (25. August 2004)

Wie war die Tour? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?
Gruss
Thorsten
=====================================
www.thorsten-ziegler.de


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (29. Dezember 2004)

Suche eine Alternative zum Pfitscher Joch, Hundskehljoch oder Krimmler Tauern... 
habe nun das Hörndljoch in Visier. Kann mir einer einen Tipp geben ob das Joch einigermassen Fahrbar ist?

Danke Vorab.


----------



## Superfriend (30. Dezember 2004)

Ser's Thomas!

Die TAC geht 2005 über den neu gemachten Felber Tauern Pass, parallel zum Krimmler Tauern. Soll über den Felber Tauern wohl einen Trail geben, bin aber selbst logischerweise noch ned drüber. Wenn jedoch die TAC drüber führt, kann man ja davon ausgehen, dass das nicht das große hochalpine Hexenwerk wird.

Gruß
Chris.


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Chris,

vielen Dank für den Tip. Den Felber Tauern habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut, aber er ist zu weit östlich. Ich suche einen Übergang zwischen Pfitscher Joch und Birnlücke. In Frage kommen da nur:
- Hörndljoch
- Mitterjoch
- Hundskehljoch
- Heiliges Geistjoch
- Krimmler Tauern
- oder Birnlücke.
Mein Favorit ist das Hörndljoch, weil es einen Weg bis 1800m gibt und die Höhenlinien langsam ansteigen. Ab dem Joch sind es nur 400 Hm bis zur nächsten Alp mit Weg. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Joch ?


----------



## Superfriend (30. Dezember 2004)

Was hast Du denn gegen Krimmler Tauern und Pfitscherjoch?


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (30. Dezember 2004)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast Du denn gegen Krimmler Tauern und Pfitscherjoch?


.. eigentlich nichts, aber ich suche nach einem Übergang der mal was Anderes ist. Im Netz ist nicht viel über das Hörndljoch drin, vielleicht auch mit gutem Grund   . Übers Pfitscher Joch ist meiner Meinung auch so eine Alpencross-Autobahn, es fehlt der _Spirit_ des Besonderen   ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (25. Februar 2005)

Gsieser Törl: kann mir da mal jemand nen Fetzen Karte zuschicken...bei mir hört alles knapp davor auf :-(

[email protected]

vielen Dank


----------



## dertutnix (25. Februar 2005)

Allgäu-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Hundskehljoch



kann ich empfehlen. auffahrt kommod, dann gute stunde schieben, evtl tragen, aber keine schwierige strecke. abfahrt für einigermassen versierte fahrer nahezu ohne probleme zu fahren.


----------



## Fubbes (13. Juni 2006)

Ich buddele gerade in alten Threads, sorry.

Zum Hundskehljoch gibt es ja sehr unterschiedlich Meinungen, von _übelst_ bis _keine schwierige Strecke_. Mich würde mal der Vergleich mit dem Krimmler Tauern interessieren, wo man auch eine ganze Weile schiebt, was für mich kein Problem ist. Nur Tragen hasse ich. Auf der Karte sehen beide Übergänge ähnlich aus.
Welche Abfahrt muss man dann nehmen? Habe schon von links und rechts gelesen, nur wo ist das auf der Karte. Bei mir gibt es zwei Wege, 16 nach Westen und 15A noch Osten. Der 16 erscheint mir vernünftiger.
Mit dem Hundskehljoch wäre ich ein anderes Problem los, nämlich die Etappe über Ochsenlenke und Klammljoch. Vom Krimmler Tauernhaus aus ist mir das irgendwie zuviel. Wenn ich aber übers Hundskehljoch komme, könnte ich noch eine Übernachtung im Ahrntal einplanen.
Eigentlich wollte ich die Ochsenlenke schon knicken. Das sind inklusive Klammljoch leckere 1600 hm, die sinnvoll begründet sein müssen. Da hier von der Ochsenlenke in den höchsten Tönen geschwärmt wird, wäre es wohl ein Fehler, darauf zu verzichten.

Weiter würde ich dann über den Staller Sattel. Ich habe zwar schon an anderer Stelle gefragt, aber versuche es hier nochmal: Kann jemand etwas zur Strecke Staller Sattel - Regelscharte sagen?

Grüße
   Daniel


----------



## titoco (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo Daniel ! Vielleicht kann Dir das eine oder andere helfen. Das Hundskehljoch sind wir von Süden nach Norden über Almpfad 16 hinauf, war gemütliches Schieben, aber der Abstieg in den Hundskehlgrund hat sich gezogen und wir (alte Knacker ) mussten sehr viel schieben.Siehe Tabaccokarte 035 - 1:25 000.
Ein sehr interessanter,landschaftlich toller Übergang vom Ahrntal ins obere Reintal (Knuttental) führt von Norden hinauf ins Hasental (genau gegenüber vom Hundskehljoch), steil hinauf zur Bretterscharte bei der Weißen Wand und hinab zur Durra-Alm. Wir haben diesen Übergang gewählt, weil wir über 1a und 10 weiter nach Ahornach gefahren sind. 
Gsieser Törl - Staller Sattel ist kein Problem, allerdings viel schieben.
Eine schöne Rundtour führt von Lappach hinauf zum Lappacher Jöchl, hinten hinab zur Stifteralm, ins Weißenbachtal, hinauf zur Göge Alm , zum Nevesjoch, hinab zum Neves Stausee. Ist locker an einem Tag zu machen. Tabacco 036.
Noch was : Vom Mühlwaldertal hinauf zum Kleinen Törl , hinab zur Hofalm und südwärts weiter ins Pustertal. Eigentlich kein Problem, aber ohne Schieben gehts nicht ab. Tabacco 033.
Letztes : Willst Du vom Gsiestal ins Antholzertal, dann fahr über das schöne Ampertörl (aber nicht umgekehrt).
Vom Staller Sattel zur Hexenscharte ( Forcella di Monte Regola kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, aber mit Ausdauer ist viel möglich.
Machs Gut !!


----------



## Fubbes (16. Juni 2006)

Danke titoco, bezüglich Hundskehljoch steigerst du meine Skepsis. Wenn runter schon ewig geschoben werden muss, wie ist es dann erst in die andere Richtung (N-S).
Ich plane im Rahmen eines Alpencross. Die Route ist noch sehr variabel, selbst der Felbertauern wäre noch eine Überlegung wert.
Vom Hundskehljoch würde ich über Ochsenlenke, Klammljoch und Staller Sattel ins Antholtzer Tal. Weiter geht es Richtung Plätzwiese. Das Gsieser Törl reizt mich nicht so. 

Da der Titel dieses Threads etwas irreführend bezüglich meiner Fragen ist, Antworten dazu bitte hier.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## GPS-Herbie (18. August 2007)

titoco schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel ! Vielleicht kann Dir das eine oder andere helfen. Das Hundskehljoch sind wir von Süden nach Norden über Almpfad 16 hinauf, war gemütliches Schieben, aber der Abstieg in den Hundskehlgrund hat sich gezogen und wir (alte Knacker ) mussten sehr viel schieben.Siehe Tabaccokarte 035 - 1:25 000.
> Ein sehr interessanter,landschaftlich toller Übergang vom Ahrntal ins obere Reintal (Knuttental) führt von Norden hinauf ins Hasental (genau gegenüber vom Hundskehljoch), steil hinauf zur Bretterscharte bei der Weißen Wand und hinab zur Durra-Alm. Wir haben diesen Übergang gewählt, weil wir über 1a und 10 weiter nach Ahornach gefahren sind.
> Gsieser Törl - Staller Sattel ist kein Problem, allerdings viel schieben.
> Eine schöne Rundtour führt von Lappach hinauf zum Lappacher Jöchl, hinten hinab zur Stifteralm, ins Weißenbachtal, hinauf zur Göge Alm , zum Nevesjoch, hinab zum Neves Stausee. Ist locker an einem Tag zu machen. Tabacco 036.
> ...



Servus Titoco
Bin bei der Planung einer Südtirol-Runde und hab fast alle von die genannten Übergänge im Programm. Kannst Du mir vielleicht folgende Fragen beantworten :

1. Bretterscharte 
http://www.bergfotos.com/bergfotos-it-ahrntal-allg/previewpages/previewpage14.htm
Auf dem Bild sieht die Bretterscharte sehr alpin aus. Kann man das noch schieben oder muss man tragen? Wie geht es auf der anderen Seite weiter? Wie lange muss man tragen/schieben.

2. Kleines Törl (von Mühlwald nach Terenten
Wieviel ist fahrbar und wielange muss man schieben? Muss man nach dem Joch wieder runterschieben oder ist es fahrbar? Welchen Weg habt ihr runter genommen (29 oder 5a)?

3. Nevesjoch-Kellerbauerweg-Lappacherjoch
Kennst Du diesen Höhenweg?

Wir sind ebenfalls "alte Knacker" aber gut zu Fuss. Nur gegen das Biketragen sind wir ein bisserl allergisch. Hundskehljoch haben wir in N-S gemacht und auch ein paar andere unbekanntere Übergänge. Mal ein Stünderl schieben ist absolut kein Problem. 
Wir haben auch die Hexenscharte mit auf der Planung (S->N) da denke ich werden wir 2 Stunden schieben.

Danke im Voraus für jede INfo.

mfg

GPS-Herbie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (12. September 2017)

So, jetzt hab ich Flatschjoch, Pfunderer Joch, Valser Joch,  Eisbruggjoch und Nevesjoch gemacht.
Für Freunde hochalpiner Trails mit fahrtechnischen Herausforderungen eine absolute Sahnetorte .. 
S2 sollte man flowig fahren können.  S3 ist Pflicht damit man Spaß hat und wer S4 fahren kann, wird die Kombi schaffen, ohne den Fuß abzusetzen. 
Am Eisbruggjoch gibt's drei Möglichkeiten hoch zu kommen. 
Wir haben die nördlichste über das Valser Joch genommen.  
Due südliche über Pfunders ist vermutlich die einfachste... Der Forstweg ist ab der kompasskarte nicht eingezeichnet. Deshalb hatte ich die Variante zunächst nicht in Erwägung gezogen. 
Fotos gibt's in meinem Facebook und Instagram Profil


----------



## soundfreak (8. Dezember 2020)

@Carsten 
Danke für dein Feedback!

Welche Abschnitte würdest du mit s2 bzw. s3 bewerten?


----------



## Carsten (23. Dezember 2020)

Beide Abfahrten sind oben S3...unten raus wird es einfacher

Pfunderer Berge - Transalp Homepage (schymik.de)

Nevesjoch - Transalp Homepage (schymik.de)


----------

